# Operating system furries use



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 21, 2014)

What operating system do you use on your computer?


----------



## Benji (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuzzbutt 7


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 21, 2014)

Main computer: Windows 7, and alternately Zorin OS.
Art tablet (Thinkpad X61): Windows Vista
Laptop for electronics (datasheets + microcontroller programming, Thinkpad T30): Peppermint OS


----------



## Zydala (Apr 21, 2014)

Ubuntu Saucy

I'm not surprised but still happy at the sight of all these linux users hehehe


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 21, 2014)

Other; for now, and since I joined, I've used iOS and Android. Right now a Tab3 7".
Ive posted...maybe 4-6 times on my PC, when it worked I was using XP pro.


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 22, 2014)

Desktop: Windows 8.1 Professional x64 (Update 1)
Tablet: Windows 8.1 Professional x64 (Update 1) (Surface 2 Pro)
Mobile: Android 4.4.2 KitKat (Vanilla)

I have a flash drive with Linux (Ubuntu 13.10) on it as well, but it still doesn't offer nearly enough to compel me to switch from Windows. I still like to play around with it though, and it's handy to have just in case things go pearshaped with Windows.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 22, 2014)

Win 7 most of the time, and Linux for when I am haxxoring for anominus.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2014)

#!  
Bitches.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 22, 2014)

OSX Mountain lion, Windows 7, Linux Ubuntu and Android.

I chose mac cause it's what I'm typing on now.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 22, 2014)

My Desktop at home and the desktop at work are Windows7. My laptop is Windows Vista.


----------



## Tica (Apr 22, 2014)

I use Ubuntu 12.10 and am getting ready to upgrade to the newest long-term support release... I also use windows XP on Virtual Box when I need windows for something.

Also I have an Android phone I guess.


----------



## Domino369 (Apr 22, 2014)

Triple boot Win 7 Home, Linux Mint (debian), and Fedora, though I might delete the Fedora partition. It's not being used much anymore.


----------



## SixtyfourTehLeet (May 2, 2014)

My system used to triple-boot all 3 of the above a week ago. Even Mac, on my PC. :U


----------



## Kalmor (May 2, 2014)

I use Windows 7 on my desktop machine, and Android 4.4 KitKat on my galaxy S4.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

Windows since 1997 (but that was 95), and I used XP for 12 years. I changed to 7 for a tablet that had no XP driver.

That then broke.

After 4 months.

I do so love my life.


----------



## z999z3mystorys (May 22, 2014)

Windows 8.1 Can't say I've even tried a non-windows OS, aside from on my phone.


----------



## chesse20 (May 22, 2014)

iOS 7
windows 7


----------



## Wolveon (May 22, 2014)

Dual boot Ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 7.


----------



## Pantheros (May 23, 2014)

windows 7 is the boss!


----------



## Maugryph (May 25, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> windows 7 is the boss!



7 is much better then vista. That's for sure.


----------



## Hooky (May 26, 2014)

Windows 7 on the PC I am planning to build in the next month and hopefully some Linux distro to dual boot.


----------



## Eagle9615 (May 26, 2014)

Windows 8.1 on my laptop. I don't think it's deserving of all the hate.


----------



## Ikrit (May 30, 2014)

windows because video games


----------



## kayfox (May 30, 2014)

OpenSTEP 4.2


----------



## Ironsoup (May 31, 2014)

Depending on my mood and what colour socks I'm wearing, I'll periodically oscillate between Plan 9 From Bell Labs and ReactOS.


----------



## darknido (Jun 1, 2014)

Laptop win 8.1
desktop duel boot win 7 and win 8.1
vm lubuntu 14 x64, win 3.11, xp, dos 6.11
desktop2 win98se


----------



## Soatok (Jul 16, 2014)

I mainly use Linux Mint 17 with an alternative skin. I'm quite pleased with it 

Though I have a Windows 7 machine for gaming :3


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

OSX, please don't hurt me.

(Mac has Logic Pro & Final Cut)


----------



## Baud (Aug 12, 2014)

I have Windows 7 on the Hard Disk, but often I use live CDs of BackTrack 5 R3 for penetration testing or Knoppix 7 for hobbies.


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 12, 2014)

Windows 7 the best...


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Ubuntu/Win7 Dual Boot.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Aug 12, 2014)

Windows 7 Ultimate

Might Tri or Quad Boot it with Linux Mint Vista and Maybe Some other OS.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 12, 2014)

Whatever the latest version of Ubuntu is, and some kind of Android distro from 2010


----------



## Hooky (Aug 13, 2014)

Windows 7, Android, Lubuntu, and (if I can fix some discrepencies) Fedora (or Mint).


----------



## Hervor (Aug 26, 2014)

Both Windows 8 and Ubuntu (newest)


----------



## Saga (Aug 27, 2014)

Manjaro linux, and tails OS on occasion


----------



## Sucellus (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, I'm using Windows 7 at home, with dualboot Ubuntu. I tend to use Ubuntu unless I need certain applications that only run under Win7.
Linux did really come a long way. Never had any driver issues lately. Much faster than Windows. And certainly more configurable.
Though, I still wouldn't recommend it to not-so-tech-savvy people who have nobody that can help them in case of problems.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm surprised to see people use more the "other" operating systems than mac.


----------



## Saga (Sep 3, 2014)

Tica said:


> I use Ubuntu 12.10



12.04 and up comes with spyware out of the box. 
Stallman said it so you know it's true


----------



## Baud (Sep 4, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> I'm surprised to see people use more the "other" operating systems than mac.


I think that MacOS is better for people who works with graphics or video editing. For everything else, there's always Linux. But not gaming.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Sep 4, 2014)

Toni88 said:


> I think that MacOS is better for people who works with graphics or video editing. For everything else, there's always Linux. But not gaming.



Thats why i'm surprised. I thought most furries were artistic. But it seems we are more nerds on the forums


----------



## Sandor Coon (Sep 9, 2014)

RISC OS MASTERRA-- er, I use Windows.... 

I have 3 computers:
1. A Windows 2000 HP Pavilion 8750c connected to my MIDI Keyboard (for composing with Finale 2006 r3)
2. Some refurbished ASUS laptop me mum got me with (ew) Windows 8 (for all my Internet needs)
3. My RISC OS machine: a Raspberry Pi, if you even count it as a computer (it's a resource holy grail for RISC OS)

My RISC OS image broke a few weeks ago though, and I haven't bothered to fix that...


----------



## deillos (May 8, 2015)

Desktops/laptops : Windows 8.1 Professional x64, and soon Windows 10 when they release it, also have plans for dual booting with ubuntu's furry remix
galaxy tab 3 7.0  : Android 4.4.2 KitKat


----------

